# look at this job bid



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

hi guys 

i got a call to bid on this snow plowing job there is two bids i have to bid on
the one bid is for a lot that is 472.226 sqft parking lot and 2,400 sqft of side walk. they went it to be plowed ever 2in of snow and salt as soon as the snow starts to fall. they went you there before the snow it even starts to lay.you have to be on call so if they think the lot needs salted you have to be there in 30min after the snow starts. 24-7 and holidays

the other lot is 255,726 sqft and 1,500 sqft of side walk and they went to do the lot the same way as the top one 
how mulch would you charge to plow the lots and to salt them how much salt 
would you use on the lot any info


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

try to find out how much they are paying now and why they are wanting to change service providers. if you can find out what they are paying and if they are not happy you have a chance to raise the price.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

If you want some bidding help you will have to provide more info, a satellite map would help, is it open or are there islands, where is the snow going, does it have to be trucked--WHAT KIND of equipment are you using?

I wouldn't ask them the price they were paying thats not professional, but I would ask why they are looking for a new plower. 

Also 17 acres is a lot to plow, you do not want to stick all your eggs in one basket, I learned this the hard way. Do you have a plan if you get it then they drop you on a corporate whim?


----------

